# May No Rash Intruder



## Organo Pleno (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello All,

Does anyone have an explanation of the chorus "May No Rash Intruder" from Solomon by Handel? Or perhaps a link to a website with a good explanation.

As best as I can tell it is a love song however an understanding of the libretto would be great. Perhaps there is a deeper meaning that I fail to understand?

Thanks in advance.


----------

